# 7x7 Too Tight



## JoshPriebe (Feb 5, 2010)

I bought a white 7x7 for christmas, and when i got it and used it a bit it seemed tight and hard to turn. I assumed this was just cuz it needed some breaking in. About a month in, it was still tight, so i lubed it with silicone spray.(disasembled, sprayed, waited, reassembled) It felt a bit better, it sorta glided, but still was hard to get started turning. I checked out my friends black 7x7, and it seemed much looser. So then i completely washed all the crap out of it (disassembled, dishwashed, reassembled). it still felt tight.
Forgive the noobishness.
Please help.


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 5, 2010)

That is a good thing, it will last MUCH longer than a normal v-7. I wish I had an adjustable one, but I don't want to chance making one and messing up.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Feb 5, 2010)

I would just keep lubing it and breaking it in. I was going to say sand each piece but that could end up badly. Just keep working at it.


----------



## bobso2 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've had this problem with my v-5 too..

What I did is, I disassambled it and I sanded 
down all the imperfections I also made the
corners a little smaller at the base of the piece
and the middle-edge piece at the base.

Than I lubed the cube

now my cube turns awesome

,boaz


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Feb 6, 2010)

My black V7 arrived loose. Both my white V7s arrived tight. Silcone shock oil helped loosen the white cubes. (I suspect silicone spray would work better, but I figured that would require disassembly for best results, and I was too lazy to consider reassembling such cubes.)


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 13, 2010)

JoshPriebe said:


> I bought a white 7x7 for christmas, and when i got it and used it a bit it seemed tight and hard to turn. I assumed this was just cuz it needed some breaking in. About a month in, it was still tight, so i lubed it with silicone spray.(disasembled, sprayed, waited, reassembled) It felt a bit better, it sorta glided, but still was hard to get started turning. I checked out my friends black 7x7, and it seemed much looser. So then i completely washed all the crap out of it (disassembled, dishwashed, reassembled). it still felt tight.
> Forgive the noobishness.
> Please help.


i told you you should've gotten a black one
BTW thats my black V7 he was talking about


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Feb 13, 2010)

You should see Mr.Data's V7. It just baffles you xD
Jk Mr.Data. Maybe it was just my hands.
You could try to mod it?


----------



## JoshPriebe (Feb 17, 2010)

My foolish belief in white cubes is failing me, im going to buy black cubes now


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 17, 2010)

JoshPriebe said:


> My foolish belief in white cubes is failing me, im going to buy black cubes now



My first v-7 took about a month to get loose, give it a while of doing ONLY 7x7.

Or, you could give it to me.


----------



## cooldayr (Feb 17, 2010)

Since i know you are all waiting for it, thats what she said

ok moving on, i just need some lube and breaking in


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 17, 2010)

JoshPriebe said:


> My foolish belief in white cubes is failing me, im going to buy black cubes now



toldja so....


----------



## tjyahl (Mar 2, 2010)

although priebe sucks anyway he pretty much quit cubing, and seth said you cheated on your avg again.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

tjyahl said:


> although priebe sucks anyway he pretty much quit cubing, and seth said you cheated on your avg again.



Troll...


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 2, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> tjyahl said:
> 
> 
> > although priebe sucks anyway he pretty much quit cubing, and seth said you cheated on your avg again.
> ...


not to mention i completely pwned him in 3x3 at indiana winter


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 2, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> not to mention i completely pwned him in 3x3 at indiana winter



How badly?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 4, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> cincyaviation said:
> 
> 
> > not to mention i completely pwned him in 3x3 at indiana winter
> ...



4 seconds


----------



## tjyahl (Mar 12, 2010)

haha i hate you seth, i did suck pretty bad at indiana winter...


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 12, 2010)

tjyahl said:


> haha i hate you seth, i did suck pretty bad at indiana winter...


please spell the name of our state right in your location, its bothering me, mr. ipracticeOHandBLDalot


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Mar 12, 2010)

Okay, BACK on topic...

Maybe you should try lubricating it without taking it apart. As the surface of the plastic dissolves & you start to work it all in, it will reform that plastic & get it all very smooth. Though I found that there is little air circulation in the V-Cubes, so if the cube seems to stiffen up even more, try taking out maybe a corner section of pieces & blow into it. That should dry up any remaining silicone.

If you still aren't satisfied with it, maybe you should try putting dirt/sand/tooth paste in it & work it in really good! Then lubricate it again & smooth out those rough spots in the plastic.

Hope that works for ya!


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 12, 2010)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> Okay, BACK on topic...
> 
> Maybe you should try lubricating it without taking it apart. As the surface of the plastic dissolves & you start to work it all in, it will reform that plastic & get it all very smooth. Though I found that there is little air circulation in the V-Cubes, so if the cube seems to stiffen up even more, try taking out maybe a corner section of pieces & blow into it. That should dry up any remaining silicone.
> 
> ...



Toothpaste?


----------



## cincyaviation (Mar 13, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> Me Myself & Pi said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, BACK on topic...
> ...


whitening toothepastes have abrasives to grind away stains, learned that on mythbusters...


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 13, 2010)

best show evar!!!! did u see the one where the guy kept trying to catch paintballs? one of my favourites!!!


----------



## esquimalt1 (Mar 13, 2010)

Haha I had the same problem. During about August of last year I had a white 7x7 that was pretty tight, and I had a competition September and I needed to break that cube in. 

I remember taking it apart once entirely and jigalooing it and that did dissolve a lot of plastic. I also tried shock oil even though I hated shock oil lol. But the jigaloo did make it easier to turn, and I was just doing a lot of solves and trying my best to break it in. 

The cube did get better later that month and it was actually really nice and I did well with it at my competition.


----------

